# Tribute for The wives of our armed forces



## Booked_Spice (16 Jul 2006)

Well I found this on another site that I am on.

I found it very moving. I hope you do to. I was not sure where to post this. Yes it is american however the message is the same for all spouses everywhere.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqBtPtgjWX8&search=wives


----------



## reccecrewman (24 Jul 2006)

In my opinion, Militray wives don't get the recognition they deserve.  They do the job of both parents while hubby's away (Yes, I know sometimes in military families it's vice versa) AND have the constant worry of "Is my husband OK?".  What an emotional rollercoaster that must be, and I let my wife know all the time how appreciative I am of what she does for a job.  To all CF wives, thank you for the emotional support you provide - I found my tour was that much easier to do knowing my wife supported me 100% and was there for me whenever I needed her. The care packages & letters mean so much when you're deployed.

To all CF wives...........  

Regards


----------



## 1feral1 (24 Jul 2006)

Her name is Nancy, and she is a rebel. We have lived together for going on 7 years now. She puts up with a tonne of crap, from long periods away, crazy partying, to a tonne of 'red' dusty laundry which smells of me and diesel, and more, including two moves, one interstate at that!

Aside from that, she is into it, attends parties, socialises with other members wifes and GF's (even having BBQs and swimming here at our place), and she is keen to know exactly what I do. She is proud of me, and I am of her for putting up with so much.

Last month she had drove 40km, and parked along the Bruce Hwy, and waved out to every convoy of LAVs as we headed up to Wide Bay. I was suprised to see her, and honked my LAV's horn like mad to 'ack' her. Personally that meant alot to me.

Not long ago, after a long crappy day, I had a DO tour sprung on me at the last moment, and had a wicked early start in the am, I had decided to iron my 'polys' (our Dress uniform) in the morning early, and racked out right after evening tea (translation - supper). When I got up at 0400 to do my kit, she had them all done for me. Yes, I am totally ANAL about my creases etc, but she did an excellent job, and got to lay in bed for another hour before a 24hr duty on a Saturday. 

I know I take her for granted sometimes, but I am bloody lucky to have her. She is the best! Soon, I will be gone for over 6 months. It won't be easy for her, as I am not going to the safest place in the world, and every time the phone rings, she'll be on a rollercoaster. I know that, but she'll cope, I know that too.

Here she is in one of our gun cars, and croc watching on the Adelaide River in the Northern Territory.

As Reserves or Regulars, our partners do cop it, that we can all admit.

Here's to ya's  :cheers: ladies!



Cold beers,

Wes


----------



## Trooper Hale (24 Jul 2006)

Gee's Wes, you outghta let her read that! If i were a woman I'd cry my eyes out to know you meant all that.
Well done mate, your a real lucky bugger.


----------



## GAP (24 Jul 2006)

Hale said:
			
		

> Gee's Wes, you outghta let her read that! If i were a woman I'd cry my eyes out to know you meant all that.
> Well done mate, your a real lucky bugger.



He doesn't strike me as being particularly #$@^^, nor without the ability to set the stage, so maybe that was his intent in the first place..  ;D


----------



## Springroll (24 Jul 2006)

That was so sweet, Wes......

You know that whole post could get you some brownie points for the next time you mess up..... ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (24 Jul 2006)

Hey Springroll, I mess up daily (when I am home)   .

Cheers,

Wes

PS: Here's what lies in the Adelaide River. This is not a zoo croc! Don't fall in, or you're stuffed.


----------



## Pea (24 Jul 2006)

Wes, that was the sweetest thing I have read in a long time!

Good on ya for sharing how important she is to you.

Now make sure she sees that, I know I'd be pleased.  :-*


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (24 Jul 2006)

Mine has made more sacrifices then I can count and I am truley lucky to have her in my life.


----------



## Springroll (24 Jul 2006)

Wesley 'Down Under' said:
			
		

> Don't fall in, or you're stuffed.



The croc would be, that's for sure  ;D


----------



## Trooper Hale (24 Jul 2006)

Yeah Springroll your completely right. He might lose a tooth or two as he rolls you over and over and over in the famous deathroll while you run out of air and bleed out. Terrible tragedy for the croc!    LOL. Dont worry, its usually only the German tourists who the crocs go for...might be something to do with the German fascination for cold, fresh water... With all the coffee you Canucks drink old Croccy would die of caffeine overdose! 
We'r losing the topic here though folks, lets get back to tearful things about the missus.
Hales


----------



## hockeygirl (1 Aug 2006)

What a nice video..sniff! sniff!....we need to get a canadian military wives video out there....


----------



## Booked_Spice (1 Aug 2006)

Hey Hockey Girl...

That is an excellent Idea.. I should make that my new project.. Do You want to help?

hmm ideas a flowing now....


----------



## hockeygirl (1 Aug 2006)

I'm not a natural "techie" with computers... :-\ But of course I will "try" and help! Maybe I will learn something...lol!


----------



## GunnersGirl (29 Sep 2006)

Here is the Canadian tribute to wives you were looking for...

http://www.renc.igs.net/~tcollier/a_tribute_to_canadian_military_w.htm

We saw this at a lecture on a big screen and the whole room was in tears...from being able to relate and laughing so hard at some of the things you CAN relate to as a military wife. 

It is a tough job, but someone's gotta do it... keep the home fires burning, keep your chin up and HANG IN THERE!

BWBB...


Scullee


----------



## 3rd Herd (29 Sep 2006)

Here she is in one of our gun cars, and croc watching on the Adelaide River in the Northern Territory.

[/quote]

Is it legal to use gun cars to hunt croc's ? If so can I sign one out please.
Excellent post Wes


----------



## R@chel (2 Oct 2006)

Dh always apologizes for putting me through this life.  It is hard that's for sure, but it is hard on all of us him as well.

I always say they heart wants what it wants and mine wanted my soldier.  I do it because I love him.


----------



## aesop081 (2 Oct 2006)

RachelMCF said:
			
		

> Dh always apologizes for putting me through this life.



I was already in the CF when i met my wife.....she knew what she was getting into, and i have never, and never will apologise for the time i was away, the missed aniversaries, the birthdays and the tough times she was through.  Living in a democracy means someone has to make sacrifices and when i joined i decided i was one of those who was making the sacrifices.  She knew that......we got divoced and that was the price i payed......just the way it goes.


----------



## ladybugmabj (2 Oct 2006)

The video link that Scullee sent is a nice one, but I honestly thought there were too many "young, single" wives, or girlfriends. It was a nice tribute...but I would have liked to have seen more "Seasoned wives" in the tribute, but what can you do when you only have a bit of time to do it. 
  My sister has asked me how I do this. Let my husband go away on tour after tour. (8 now!). It's what I know and it probably has saved my marriage. I appreciate my man so much more now. He knows I have it tough, But I know he's got it really rough too. I also know I've gotten to see missing teeth, black eyes, first words, chicken pox, etc...all the stuff that mom's and dad's are supposed to see together, but we haven't . 
  We're a tough group, but we can "soldier on"...it's what Our men would want.


----------

